# Quarantine trio



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I saw a video from aquarium co-op talking about a trio of meds that you give your fish while they are in quarantine. These are newly bought fish before you put them in your main tank. Since I'm cycling my tank now I would have them in my main tank when I get to buy my fish. Anyway do you recommend these trio of meds to give to your fish even though they aren't showing signs of any kind of illness. They recommend it as a precaution against Ich and parasites and other bacterial diseases.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No. You might consider it if the fish are wild caught but usually fish from a reputable vendor are healthy and you just observe them for three weeks.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you! I didn't think so but I thought I'd check with the experts. It just didn't make much sense to me.


----------

